# 2015 Detroit Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *This year’s Detroit Auto Show is shaping up to be one of the largest in recent memory in terms of product reveals. *
> 
> Major debuts include the new Chevy Volt, Nissan Titan, Toyota Tacoma, Cadillac CTS-V, Acura NSX, Honda FCV Concept, Hyundai Sonata Hybrid, Infiniti Q60 concept, Lexus GS-F, Audi Q7, Mercedes GLE and two new products from Buick including a crossover and a convertible. Some other reveals are still a mystery, but we expect to see a huge performance announcement from Ford, including the introduction of the Focus RS to North America, as well as a possible Raptor successor and even a new flagship sports car!


Read more about the 2015 Detroit Auto Show Preview at AutoGuide.com.


----------

